# Anon MFI Facemask



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm pretty certain this is your only option:laugh2::


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonny C said:


> So I bought a Anon MFI facemask to later discover that my M2 googles didn't have the MFI system.
> The system almost works using the magnets from the googles but it gets loose once i do any kind of movement.
> So is there any suggestions how i can have a valid workaround for this issue?
> Should I remove the plastic magnet bar from the facemask and use it as a normal facemask?


I wasnt a huge fan of the facemask that comes with the compatible gogs (i have some migs) it freezes easily and i have switched back to my trusty military grade polypro face mask. So soft and doesnt freeze even in the coldest weather.

If you REALLY want the MFI id suggest getting an upgraded mask like the fleece one. might not be worth your time once you get jimmy rigged (if you can) I would assume all you need are a couple small magnets, there are 4 that hold it into place on my migs, it almost clicks into place because of the snug fit and takes some effort to move it once its in...may be tough to rig and in my opinion...not really worth it


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

The most simple approach would be to remove the plastic insert with magnets within the facemask and use it as a conventional facemask.
Thank for the inputs


----------

